# Two first for me (pear tree pipe / Peterson Old Dublin)



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

The pear tree pipe was one of those Ukranian eBay $17 jobs. Looks great as an ornament, but was skeptical on how it would smoke. To my surprise it was just fine. No noticeable difference between that and my briar. (then again I haven't been smoking pipes for long). 

The Peterson Old Dublin on the other hand was mediocre. Granted, the tobacco was FAR to wet to give a good judgment on. I should have let it sit out of the tin for quite some time first. It was wet to the point of gurgling, and wasn't burning very well. The taste wasn't bad, but due to the high moisture of the tobacco there was some bite with it, obviously due to the hot moist vapor being drawn in. Not one of my favorites though. But I'll definitely try again. Next time after drying, and use my briar just for comparison sake. My briar is a Brigham which has a wooden tube that fits inside the stem and absorbs moisture (works GREAT doing so), so I'm sure after pre-drying and using that pipe, the moisture problem will lessen.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

You mean a Balsa filter?
Thanks for your review. Drying out should definately help with that tobacco.
FYI a lot of guys don't use the filter. To each his own!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I have a request: Please post a picture of that pear root special from the Bay!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Zfog said:


> You mean a Balsa filter?
> Thanks for your review. Drying out should definately help with that tobacco.
> FYI a lot of guys don't use the filter. To each his own!


Nope, maple wood filters. They're not really 'filters' - they're hollow wooden tubes like straws. Box says "reduces tongue bite and gives a cooler, drier smoke."

info here (pictures of actual filter at bottom of linked page): The Brigham Pipe Filter


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

NarJar said:


> I have a request: Please post a picture of that pear root special from the Bay!


If you search eBay for "Tobacco Smoking Pipe "VIKING" Hand carved +++ Free GIFT" it'll come up. I downloaded all the pictures to save you searching:














































I do have a question about it though...

If you look at the 2nd last picture above, there's a slotted cylindrical brass bit inside the end of the stem. It's only like a 3rd of an inch long.. not sure what its' for ( ? ) It fits inside the end of the stem.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I like that pipe. Not sure what that brass thing is, maybe to hold the filter in place, but I don't use the filters. Just a personal choice.


----------

